# Question about access to air in Fluval Edge tanks



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

So, I recently bought two Fluval Edge 6 gal tanks that I'm in the process of cycling. I had posted a picture of my setup somewhere and was criticized about my future plans to add a betta to each and that there wasn't enough of an access to air for them.

Now here's my thing, I'm not sure if people just assumed based off of the picture, being that they're both two 360-viewing tanks, that bettas wouldn't be able to gain proper access to oxygen, or if they were genuinely familiar with the tanks and knew from experience that these tanks aren't betta friendly.

Here's a picture of the setup.









Now, it looks like there isn't access to air at all with these tanks... but there is. Under that boxed lid, it looks like this:










And the boxed lid itself is perforated:










I would really appreciate opinions on this. I definitely do not want to put bettas in a tank that isn't accommodating. Would something like an air stone help? Thanks in advance.

Also, I should note that I planned to cut a piece of black construction paper and place it between the two tanks to avoid the bettas seeing one another and flaring. This was also acknowledged by people on my elsewhere-post so I just wanted to clear that up here before it was asked.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

As long as there is some access to air at the surface you should be fine. I believe a lot of members here have this tanks as betta tanks and they do just fine.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

If needed, you can always lower the water level so they have access to air. Kinda defeats what the "edge" has over other tanks, but will give you the peace of mind.
If anything, I'd suggest baffling the filter since there is such a small surface area, in which the long finned males may struggle against. I'd look into getting plakats and females - both which IMO look much prettier than the long finned varieties since they aren't struggling against their fins - so that way they can easily dart to the opening if needed.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

You need way more plants in both tanks including floating ones Kinda hard to do floating plants in those tanks. 

Personally I am not a fan of those for bettas sorry, Even feeding could be a issue, you may need a feeding ring or turn off the filter when feeding, Just by looking at the photo I can see the flow is too strong and it might throw the betta around when it approaches the opening.


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

I would personally not be comfortable using that kind of setup for a betta. Bettas are surface-dwelling fish and like to play and swim near the surface (at least, mine does lol.) it'd be impossible to do that in this tank.

Especially since the 'air hole' is right where the filter output is. Just looking at the picture, it looks like a strong current; I imagine even a plakat or female might have trouble swimming up to it for food and air; a long-finned betta wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

The flow is adjustable. Those pictures were taken with it being on the highest setting. What about maybe taking a bit of water out? Maybe lower the water level from the top of the tank about an inch or so? Feeding does concern me now, though. Thanks for bringing that up, NickAu.

If I do decide to not go with bettas for these, any suggestions on what other fish would work well in these tanks?

EDIT: This is all really disappointing to hear. I really bought this set up FOR bettas. Ugh. Just when you think you're doing everything right, man.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

They are very sleek tanks. I'd say low the surface level to allow the betta to come up. Leave about an inch of surface level. As for feeding if that is your only way to feed the fish...it's a must to lower the filter speed and possibly turn it off when you feed the betta. I personally have the Fluval Spec V 5.5 Gallon tank.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you lower the filter flow and water level even if the filter pushes the food around wouldn't that be good stimulation for the fish? Having to "hunt" the food. My boys with filters that move the food love to chase it down. The only thing you might find unpleasant is the noise from the filter output of water level is down. Mine get really loud of water level is low. But I have other tanks and filters not this type of tank


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You could do Shrimp - Only tanks. ;3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there any way you could take the tops to a glass shop or a place like Lowe's and have holes drilled? Or know someone who could do it for you? Then all you'd need less than a half-inch inch of space between the water level and the top.

I just did an Advanced Search for "Edge" and a lot of people use these lovely tanks for both PK and HM Betta. Here's one with nice 'scaping:

http://www.bettafish.com/147-planted-betta-tanks/547714-new-fluval-edge.html


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going to siphon some water out and put the filters on low and see how things go when I'm ready for fish. I feel like putting bettas in these tanks can't be any worse than them living in cups with one small hole for air.

The reason I haven't put any live plants in is because I know that aquarium salt can damage them and if something happens to my bettas that require aquarium salt, I'd hate to kill my plants in the process of curing them. I also don't know what that would do to water levels either. Being relatively new to tank management in general, I don't feel 100% confident in keeping live plants in a tank with fish and being able to ensure that both thrive. It's just a lot to pay attention to and in return, raises the risk of screwing something up. Also, a lot of fish medication contains antibiotics and things that I'm deathly allergic to, so I want to be able to use aquarium salt as much as I need to.

Edit: Drilling holes is pretty genius, too. I'll look into that.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Start out with Anubis's plants. I'm new to the betta world and mine have been growing! They are from what I understand pretty easy to take care of. I've had them in the tank for a month and they are as green as ever. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

Does aquarium salt tend to affect how well they thrive? I'm just intimidated by the idea. I've never had a green thumb.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> The reason I haven't put any live plants in is because I know that aquarium salt can damage them


Why are you using AQ salt? Salt is a medicine and should be used as such.

I constantly hear people using AQ salt to keep fin rot at bay or some such, Well heres a secret dont tell anybody.

You don't need it, all you need is lots of clean warm water. Additives should not be a substitute for poor tank maintenance.


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not using aquarium salt regularly, as I don't even have fish in the tanks. See post above. I said in the event that it would be necessary, since a lot of fish medications contain antibiotics and other additives that I'm deathly allergic to.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Live or silk, the more plants the better. This is my favorite site (and my dogs'). They sell some gorgeous silk plants. Free shipping at $49.

Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products - Search Results for silk aquarium plants

I'd suggest getting a bottle of Seachem Stress Guard, too. I can't use either maintenance or medicinal Aquarium Salt because all of my tanks contain scaleless fish and invertebrates along with a Betta. It is a good first line of defense and I add it when introducing new fish. Foster and Smith also carries the Stress Guard.

Seachem - StressGuard


----------



## jxssa (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually picked some up the other day for my male betta that had some fin issues, per your suggestion. I really appreciated that. I haven't seen improvement yet, but then again, it hasn't been that long. Hopefully he'll be on the up and up shortly.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

I haven't used AQ salt in my tank. I'm not too sure on the affects if it on the plants. I believe you'd want to move the fish to a QT tank to treat it. I could be wrong.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------

